# Advise confirms.?



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm very confused... I got paid for my first wages on the 31st may and on the bank statement it says 'advise confirms' but when i got my payslip it has a different company name. Will that be an issue because doesn't it have to be the same name on payslip and statement?


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

I spoke to my employer and he said they pay by Chaps....so they can't change their method, what do I do???


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Get a letter from your employer explaining the apparent discrepancy. It must be on company stationery and signed by payroll manager or similar.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

What should be it written on it..? But Joppa I received a letter from the bank notifying me of the transaction of my wages nd written there is the actual company name. It's just on the statement it says "advise confirms" my manager is not very understanding and I doubt he will write me a letter. Can the bank just send me that letter to confirm the transaction every month


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Please can sumone help...I'm really stressing...just when i thought everything is right...something has to go wrong


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just to state the name on the bank statement and on pay slip are the one and the same company.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Just to state the name on the bank statement and on pay slip are the one and the same company.


The name on the payslip is same as what the bank sees.....but as its paid by chaps it shows "advise confirm".....so Can the bank not confirm that rather then my boss? He's very ignorant and I know he won't do it


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

The bank doesn't know or care who your employer is. You have to go through your employer.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

AmyD said:


> The bank doesn't know or care who your employer is. You have to go through your employer.


AmyD I meant I received a letter confirming y wages going in, the date, amount and company name same as payslip. So could I not ask the bank to send this to me every month? Or asking my employer is the only way?


----------

